# ID need for this thumbnail..



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Been trying to ID it, a Orange lamasi ?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

some more pictures..


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Photos 1-3, 5 and 6 are imitators, as are the last 2 photos. Can't tell exactly what photo number 4 is. 

As for which races, it looks like photo 1 is a Tarapoto, or possibly a Varadero, and 2, 3, 5, and 6 are Varaderos.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Alll was are given to me as a group..ex owner said are all same sp..anyway is ok to mix them together as some had eggs already..there are 8 of them together in a tank.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

looks like 3 different morphs to me


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a group of Jeberos to me - all with slightly different markings. I have some with nearly identical markings.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

if they are from different locality will they be able to breed together? or any implications if they do?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Marcus


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Could it be amazonicus or imitator ?
Cause i am trying to know whether it tadpole is an egg feeder?
As i already have egg with me now..


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Imitators. Non obligate egg feeders!


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

What do they sound like?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

What did the ex-owner say they were, and who did they purchase them from? Where they purchased as a group from the same breeder at the same time? Were they picked up over time from different sources or shows?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

markbudde said:


> What do they sound like?



I was looking through youtube and found this video which my thumbnail calling sound the same. Anyway imitator and amazonicus calling sound different as i never had any thumbnail before... if u ask me it sound like cricket sound ...creeeeek...creeeeek...creeeeek... same like the video below :


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

tikifrog said:


> What did the ex-owner say they were, and who did they purchase them from? Where they purchased as a group from the same breeder at the same time? Were they picked up over time from different sources or shows?



Sorry the ex-owner just pass me the frogs and told me they were lamasi.,when i ask him again..where did the frog come from..he just reply Germany and i never get to see him again.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

sounds like a veradero... looks like a veradero...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My orange lamasi sound _very_ similar to my imitators.... but these don't look like lamasi. They've gotta be imitators, but I can't tell what morph... Definitely looks like _some_ of them are veraderos, I just can't speak for _all_ of them.

If they are different morphs they definitely shouldn't be bred together.


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

are varaderos obligate egg feeders?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

moluccan said:


> are varaderos obligate egg feeders?


No they're an imitator morph, imitators aren't obligate egg feeders, but they will egg feed, so you can either let them raise the tads or you can do it


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

moluccan said:


> are varaderos obligate egg feeders?


They are technically "facultative egg feeders", where facultative is a fancy word for optional. All Ranitomeya fall under this category


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Thks guys for the id of my thumbnail..


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Can anyone guide me on the life span of varadero and at what age they can start breeding? As mine is still giving me a lot of spoiled eggs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You can breed usually as early as five or six months if proper care is taken. IMO, they shouldn't be bred 'til they've hit about ten or eleven months OOW.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> You can breed usually as early as five or six months if proper care is taken. IMO, they shouldn't be bred 'til they've hit about ten or eleven months OOW.


When I got them 8 months ago, I was told they are 6months old... so they should be 1 year 2months old now, but don't why they still give me not 90% spoiled eggs...anyway thks for the info


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sorry, I wouldn't breed them. Your info from the former owner is sketchy at best. He wasn't even sure what species he had, and the answer to "where did you get them?" was "Germany". This person is untrustworthy, and therefore there is no way to tell if they are all the same morph, or were all aquired from the same source.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad eggs are often caused by inadequate supplementation of the parents. You want to make sure your vitamins are fresh and include a Vitamin A preparation.

As others have said, if you are not sure of the morph you have, it would be very difficult to breed them and sell them ethically.

Perhaps you can get more information from the person you acquired them from.

Take care, Richard.



Crazy frog said:


> When I got them 8 months ago, I was told they are 6months old... so they should be 1 year 2months old now, but don't why they still give me not 90% spoiled eggs...anyway thks for the info


----------

